
Khrushchyovka - azurezyq
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khrushchyovka
======
ggm
At the time these were originally being built, sufficient people in the UK
were homeless to motivate a significant squatting movement to rise up and
reclaim bomb-damaged homes, and the whole issue of working class housing in
the UK continued as a festering sore through the sixties, seventies, eighties,
the decline of social housing under Thatcher, to the present day where
(ironies of ironies) Russian Millionaires, some of whom doubtless grew up in
Krushchyovka, displace British working poor from affordable homes to dig mega-
basements...

Anyway: I digress. The worse of these units are pretty torrid but the best of
them, _at the time built_ were probably better than many working people had in
the west. Of course they were rapidly superceded by significantly worse and
worse forms, and housing in the UK (the only one I know) got better, mostly.

Recent stories suggest the current owners and occupants are torn between
realists who are going to get on, and some people who feel a sense of
dislocation and fear being de-housed into significantly worse conditions in
private housing for (somebody elses) profit.

